

Geekli.st integrates with Github to let you publish achievements with your code - chapel
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/12/28/geekli-st-integrates-with-github-to-let-you-publish-achievements-with-your-code/

======
clu3
After verifying with my twitter account, here's what I am seeing on twitter

"Authorize Geeklist Inc to use your account? This application will be able to:
Read Tweets from your timeline. See who you follow, and follow new people.
Update your profile. Post Tweets for you."

Excuse me? Update my profile? Post tweets FOR ME? Noooo way, thanks

~~~
Scriptor
Not to forget "Follow new people". Do they have an explanation anywhere for
needing all these permissions?

~~~
chrissanz
We have pretty high profile geeks on our site, none required much explanation,
the site is pretty simple, the article above kinda goes over what the site
does as well. We are still in private beta, part of our communication tools
include using Geeklist like a twitter client, hence the need for additional
access. We don't automatically tweet for you, we are devs too, we hate that
shit. Anyway, we have some good people already, like:

<http://geekli.st/matz> <http://geekli.st/rasmus> <http://geekli.st/rk>

Over 14k engineers. If you feel hesitant about the whole twitter thing, wait
until we have other options.

~~~
Scriptor
Ah, makes sense if it can be used as a Twitter client as well. I guess it'd be
an interesting challenge for Twitter to distinguish between automated Tweets
and Tweets you actually posted but using something else. Anyway, I just signed
up, looking forward to getting into the private beta!

~~~
chrissanz
send me tweet (@csanz), I'll hook up Scriptor.

~~~
Scriptor
Thanks! :)

------
emilis_info
Is there any other option for signing up?

I don't use Twitter and don't intend to.

~~~
chrissanz
For now, only twitter, after private beta we'll have uid/pwd, linkedin, github
and facebook connect.

------
webjoe
Sweet. :)

